# any of these ring a bell ?



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

20 Lies Women Have Shamelessly Told Their Husbands (PHOTOS) | The Stir


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

What's the point? We don't necessarily know what rings a bell.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What exactly is the point of a list of some lies that some women have told their husbands? Just because some women told these lies, it does not mean that all or most women have told them. The article is irrelevant.

Think of something, anything that anyone could ever lie about and some man or some woman has told that lie to their spouse. Should we see a list of the 100 millions lies that someone told their spouse at some time????


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

It's an interesting range of lies from minor to major. I don't think everyone would rank them necessarily the same order


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

site was so slow that I only got to about 7 before I gave up.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

It really could have been 20 lies people tell their spouse. And not all spouses. I know plenty of men and women who have told several of those. And plenty who've never told any of them--to my knowledge lol


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Ahh, click bait. Sorry, not playing that game. The site gets ad revenue from all the clicks as visitors click to see each of the 21 pages. It makes me doubt the content of their stories, and annoys me to have to click and wait for each slide to load.


----------

